

Cool laser based audio visualization I hacked together for my Halloween party - gnarbarian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SEvrFwSXs&feature=youtu.be

======
gnarbarian
The setup is super simple. I simply glue a small mirror to the the cone of a
cheap speaker and bounce the laser off of the mirror.

There are a few things i've been planning on changing with my setup.

If I use two mirrors (one for each speaker) and restrict the mirror's movement
to the x plane on one speaker and the y plane on the other speaker I should be
able to be able to draw cool shapes and paterns on the wall by manipulating
the tones on the left and right channel. Maybe something like this:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYYTtaW2FqM#t=83](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYYTtaW2FqM#t=83)

